# What is a Referral?



## Michael Ward (Feb 19, 2004)

What does Referral as in number of referrals at the bottom of one's profile mean? thanks


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

When a new user first registers for SOTW, one of the questions is whether they were referred by someone to SOTW, and if so to put in the referring user's username.

I'm not sure, but I think when you get 5 referrals, you earn a nice pat on the back.


----------



## Michael Ward (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok thankyou. For some reason I thought it was a warning..like points on your driving licence.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Michael Ward said:


> Ok thank you. For some reason I thought it was a warning..like points on your driving licence.


It's only like points on your driver's license if you refer 5 people while the server is slow. :TGNCHK:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

LampLight said:


> Michael Ward said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thank you. For some reason I thought it was a warning..like points on your driving licence.
> ...


And that almost never happens.


----------

